# Cortez, Co.



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone from around Cortez? I brought my 4 wheeler up here and wana do so riding up this way and was looking for the best places to ride.


----------



## JeepXK (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm about 1 1/2hrs from you in Lynchburg. We ride a lot in Martensville a place called 'Outdoorsman ATV Park' aka Catfish Pond. It's probably a 3hr trip for you one way. Unless you find a way to come that I don't know about. It's a really nice place to ride and PLENTY of mud holes! but nice trail riding as well. They are open Wed.-Fri. 10am-5pm and Sat. 10am-11pm Sun.10am-6pm 15.00 to ride and they have food and drinks on site. No helmets unless your on a dirt bike. They allow drinking just no glass bottles. Free primitive camping. Super nice people


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds good ima google it now thanks

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------

Well the only outdoorsman atv park ( catfish pond) in in Virginia. Thats alot longer that 3 hrs for me. I'm in Colorado lol


----------



## JeepXK (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry didn't see your in Colorado......... We have a Cortez Va. not far from Lynchburg my apologies....come to think of it, the spelling may even be a little different. Again I apologize


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

No problem I thought it was funny.


----------

